# Water Container AND Misting?



## tnienhaus (Aug 27, 2008)

I've heard and been reading that misting of course is an absolute must when caring for mantids and I have also read of a few people keeping water containers in their housings with and absorbent spongelike substance in the bottom to prevent drowning. However I received a reply that said mantids get much of their needed water from their food. My male european seems to really enjoy the water container (only when not being watched however lol) as I have seen droppings in it and change it frequently. Any thoughts?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 27, 2008)

What many people use is simply an absorbent such as spagnum moss or a sponge, and mist it daily, weekly, bi-weekly, to keep the humidity up. I find it easier than a water dish because I dont' have to change the water often, just a quick spray brings humidity levels up. In your case, the water dish should be fine as long as you clean out the water regularily and make sure the sponge doesn't grow any mold.


----------



## mrblue (Aug 27, 2008)

the droppings in the water dish doesnt mean the mantis spent any time on/near it, im assuming it just happened to be on the lid/branch directly above the dish and happen to "pass waste" there. having a water dish is completely up to you but it is not common and certainly not necessary. for most species a light mist every other day is fine, and isnt such a big deal as people like to make out (i dont think).


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't use a water dish.


----------



## muleyyy (Aug 27, 2008)

the only time i find my mantids on the substrate is when they are hungry and looking for food, or if there is something wrong with them

to give them a drink i just give the container a good squirt with one of those plant misters, they will drink from the edge of the container if they want to, i find that they mostly drink just before they shed thier skins though, and hardly ever the rest of the time


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2008)

There are certain species which like water and Need water more than most, if your mantis come from a wet country then they need more water than one like the Medinca which comes from a dry climate. I find very few that do not want water, I had with held on the advice of Yen water from my Medincas. But the other day I forgot and sprayed them like I do the rest, they immedieatly if not sooner started to drink from the netting which I found very sad. I realize even those that do not get a drink most of their lives will still have one on the distant occasion, as Yen said they get their water from food, but I cannot help it to give them a drink once in a while now. I know I am bad, but I can't imagine not having water and after seeing them grab for it I know I will give them some every now and then. [SIZE=8pt](Please dont tell Yen!) :lol: , [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]The texan and the arizona and the orchid, all will take water every day if you give it to them, and also the tiawan, ant, chinese, dead leafs and many others. I have noticed the texan and arizona especially will not molt good at all without a lot of water. I don't know if that is because they were from Yen's stock and while he was raising them last year :lol: , he felt like he was in a Monsoon!!! So they probably got used to all the moisture he had there in Texas! Or if that (which is more likely) their nature.[/SIZE]


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 27, 2008)

I do mist my mantis regularly...but what Im hearing is that the water dish is not needed. Should I remove it then?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 27, 2008)

It's not necessary. If you mist, then you can get rid of it.


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 27, 2008)

is it a danger to keep it?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 27, 2008)

babies can drown in the shallowest water. even in too big water drops.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2008)

Mantid Friendly Squire said:


> is it a danger to keep it?


Yes. It poses a drowning issue and best reason is that you simply don't need it. Mantids drink water from droplets on leaves and get some water from their food.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 27, 2008)

he has a sponge on top of the water...?

If you have a sponge on top of the water, I don't see any danger, just some inconvenience.


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 27, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> She has a sponge on top of the water...?If you have a sponge on top of the water, I don't see any danger, just some inconvenience.


"He"...actually asa...but no worries...thanks everyone for the information


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2008)

Course now, I know you's won't believe this, but mine drink from any large puddle of water.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 28, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Course now, I know you's won't believe this, but mine drink from any large puddle of water.


I've never seen that but i have seen them drinking from a 'droplet' half their size.


----------

